# Camo outboard cover



## eriecrappie33 (Jun 12, 2017)

Looking for any suggestions for a good waterfowl camo outboard cover for my 1991 60hp mariner. I have searched some that seemed pretty junky and didn't seem like they would fit true...


----------



## Johnny (Jun 12, 2017)

same here - but not looking for camo.
I am going to my local upholstery store (JoAnn Fabrics)
and will purchase a couple of yards of exterior grade
fabric and sew my own to custom fit my vintage motor.
can you sew ???


----------



## eriecrappie33 (Jun 12, 2017)

Not much for sewing but that doesn't mean I can't learn, that's a good idea


----------



## Johnny (Jun 12, 2017)

I forget who it is, but, there is a member here that has never sewn
before in his life and he made a custom fit cover for his boat and it looked great.
we are never too old to try a new skill.


----------



## LDUBS (Jun 12, 2017)

eriecrappie33 said:


> Looking for any suggestions for a good waterfowl camo outboard cover for my 1991 60hp mariner. I have searched some that seemed pretty junky and didn't seem like they would fit true...



Boat Covers Direct has a couple of universal fit ones (40 to 70 HP) in Mossy Oak colors. Sounds like you want something a little more tailored. 

Johnny's suggestion to make your own has a lot of merit.


----------



## LDUBS (Jun 12, 2017)

Johnny said:


> I forget who it is, but, there is a member here that has never sewn
> before in his life and he made a custom fit cover for his boat and it looked great.
> we are never too old to try a new skill.



You might even be able to get access to heavy duty sewing machines and some tech support through your local Adult Ed courses. Many years ago I did that to make a new canvass top and side curtains for my boat.


----------



## stinkfoot (Jun 12, 2017)

Why not use a wrap? https://www.mossyoakgraphics.com/mossy-oak-camo-boat-motor-wrap


----------



## eriecrappie33 (Jun 12, 2017)

I actually just came across those a few min ago and I think that might be the route I go, the only thing that concerns me is if those will fade?


----------



## Johnny (Jun 12, 2017)

okay - if you are entertaining the thought of the vinyl graphics wrap,
it makes one think - - what do you need a cover for??
protection of the motor?
to hide your motor from the ducks?
or as a fashion statement among your colleagues?
(there is no wrong answer - just wondering what the true purpose of a cover would be).

if you do get the vinyl camo wrap for your motor,
then you can make a canvas cover for it so the dead grass graphics 
won't fade to look like dead grass. (do the ducks really care ???)








and no - I do not hunt or do camo...



.


----------



## LDUBS (Jun 12, 2017)

stinkfoot said:


> Why not use a wrap? https://www.mossyoakgraphics.com/mossy-oak-camo-boat-motor-wrap




That outboard has feet?


----------



## Kismet (Jun 12, 2017)

> That outboard has feet?



Yep. The photo was supposed to photo-shopped. 

The motor is a prototype with optional feet to carry most of the weight when you remove or install the engine on your craft.

Obi-wan says "those are not the feet you are seeking."


:roll:


----------



## stinkfoot (Jun 13, 2017)

eriecrappie33 said:


> I actually just came across those a few min ago and I think that might be the route I go, the only thing that concerns me is if those will fade?


 That's when you get artistic with your camo Sharpies....


----------



## The10Man (Jun 13, 2017)

LDUBS said:


> stinkfoot said:
> 
> 
> > Why not use a wrap? https://www.mossyoakgraphics.com/mossy-oak-camo-boat-motor-wrap
> ...



Hahaha....I had to zoom in on the photo to see that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gnappi (Jun 13, 2017)

Lots of Engine cover /cowlings show up on Ebay, With a spare cover you could spray it camo and still have the original.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jun 15, 2017)

I made a motor cover out of burlap.
One big piece to cover the motor and many different colored strips of burlap attached.
I bought the burlap at Joannes fabrics


----------



## The10Man (Jun 16, 2017)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> I made a motor cover out of burlap.
> One big piece to cover the motor and many different colored strips of burlap attached.
> I bought the burlap at Joannes fabrics



Can you take a picture of it and post it? Im curious how it looks with the different t colored strips.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jun 17, 2017)

The10Man said:


> lckstckn2smknbrls said:
> 
> 
> > I made a motor cover out of burlap.
> ...


Sorry I don't have it anymore.


----------



## Johnny (Jun 17, 2017)

down here in the "South" we only recognize one species of burlap.
and that is the natural brown type that is used for everything
from covering steamed oysters to temporary hunting blinds.
(and on occasion, to cover a moonshine still or make a Ghillie Suit).

I was in JoAnn Fabrics yesterday and looked at the brown burlap
just because it stuck out from the other fabrics and in that group
were rolls of colored burlap from 2" - 6" wide..... in a few colors. why? I have no idea.








.


----------



## gnappi (Jun 18, 2017)

Johnny said:


> I was in JoAnn Fabrics yesterday and looked at the brown burlap
> just because it stuck out from the other fabrics and in that group
> were rolls of colored burlap from 2" - 6" wide..... in a few colors. why? I have no idea.



Eeek, the skunk ape!


----------



## eriecrappie33 (Jun 22, 2017)

Since the post I've decided to paint the motor, I've removed all of the decals wit minimal cursing by very carefully heating the decals with a heat gun on very low. I will post some pics asap, I've just recently had a bunch of overtime and schedule changes get in my way at work. I'll be working on it this weekend.


----------

